
Institutional investors have subscribed for 6.3B shares for Aramco IPO - DoreenMichele
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-saudi-aramco-ipo-idUSKBN1Y72HL
======
abbracadabbra
Interesting how little coverage the largest IPO ever has been getting.

